# Does Crohn's disease turn into cancer?



## katherinejones (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi every one my name is kathy this is my first post here.
look to have good time here

My fiancee suffers from Crohn's disease, which he has suffered from for many years. He now also has cervical disk disease, as well as heart problems. I worry about him all the time. Does Crohn's disease always end up turning into cancer, and if not what are the percentages that do?

I have put the same question in here http://www.caring.com/questions/my-fiancee-suffers-from-crones-disease-which-he-has-suffered 

But I would like to receive as many expert advises as possible.

Please suggest.

Kathy


----------



## katiesue1506 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope, it doesn't!

Having Crohn's Disease just increases your risk for cancer (a slight bit)... I read an article that said that 90% of Crohn's sufferers never develop colon cancer.

With all he is going through... I wouldn't worry about cancer risks... he just needs to focus on his heart problems and Crohn's Disease. Also remember that the Crohn's Disease only causes a higher risk for cancer if left unattended to for years... so you have a higher risk when the colon is left diseased and ulcerated for long periods of time (years).

Welcome to the forum, we hope you stick around!


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, Crohn's patients typically have more frequesnt colonoscopies than the average person, so detection would probably be earlier.
Welcome to the forum, any more questions - fire away!


----------



## MD24 (Sep 8, 2009)

hi
no it does not always end up turning into cancer,just with crohn disease the risk of devoloping it is higher than the average(i think 20% higher) but still pretty rare i mean what is the percentage of ppl who have colon cancer including crohnies? so personally i dont worry about it,i try to worry about my current problem mr crohn


----------



## kjhngisd (Sep 8, 2009)

from what I've read, the  increased risk of cancer is thought to be caused by the scarring and inflammation that can occur -- chronic inflammation is a cancer risk apart from Crohn's, I guess. 
The good news is that (in theory) keeping the inflammation down and the Crohn's actively treated may help decrease the risk.

the bad news is that some of the meds (TNF blockers especially) carry a cancer risk. But then, it's no worse than some other meds for other things.


----------

